# Newbie advice



## Rugbyladv6 (5 Sep 2017)

hi guys,

Please be gentle with the advice! 

I am converting my reef tank to an all planted.

It's 6 foot x 15" (2 foot deep)

What soil(s) / brands and how much of it?  should I use and top up with gravel?

I remember some 20 years ago, when I had the 'dutch' style tank, I had aqua soil with a heater cable- is this still the norm?


----------



## ian_m (5 Sep 2017)

Zeus's monster tank is a starting place to get some ideas from...
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/olympus-is-calling-twin-co2-reactors-fitted.43046/


----------



## Rugbyladv6 (6 Sep 2017)

Thanks!!


----------



## Zeus. (6 Sep 2017)

Take your time and read lots. Big tanks are expensive esp if going high tech, depends on what hardware you already have or plan to reuse. One trip to The Green Machine (TGM) cost me best part of £1000 for Rock, wood and AS and that was just the tip of the Iceberg. On third (or is it fourth) 6KG cylinder of CO2 in nine months  say £22 ish per refill



Rugbyladv6 said:


> It's 6 foot x 15" (2 foot deep)



so 72x15x24 Inches - 25,920 Cubic inches so 425 Litres

What other Hardware do you have?

As to how much AS/ gravel etc well depends on what you plan to do stlye wise


----------



## ian_m (6 Sep 2017)

Zeus. said:


> trip to The Green Machine (TGM) cost me best part of £1000 for Rock, wood and AS and that was just the tip of the Iceberg


And the cost of your "doggies danglers" plc control system.


----------



## Zeus. (6 Sep 2017)

ian_m said:


> And the cost of your "doggies danglers" plc control system.



Well Ian I dont want to put folks of the PLC by putting down how much it cost. Plus never worked out a total cost. It was all bells and whistles after all


----------



## ceg4048 (11 Sep 2017)

Rugbyladv6 said:


> What soil(s) / brands and how much of it? should I use and top up with gravel?



Hi,
   Use the least expensive clay sediment you can find. In fact, the most cost effective can be found at any Bonsai nursery.



Rugbyladv6 said:


> I remember some 20 years ago, when I had the 'dutch' style tank, I had aqua soil with a heater cable- is this still the norm?


No. Heater cables have proven to be a red herring. 

Cheers,


----------

